# Booths beans



## lelykins (Jul 26, 2012)

Was in Booths supermarket in Penrith the other day without the intention of buying supermarket beans.... anyhow walked down the coffee aisle and had a quick look just to see what they were selling. Then started scanning the roasting dates, mostly March and some very early April. Then came across some Nicaraguan Santa Maria de Lourdes that were roasted on 26.4.17. Purchased said beans for £4 per 227g and got to say they are lovely as espresso. Almost like treacle toffee at the finish. I drink mostly milk based drinks and this works well.

Bear in mind also that at the moment I am hand grinding on a porlex these were by far the hardest beans I've ever ground, but worth it. Might go back for some more.

Anybody else tried Booths ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Had same experience visiting Booths in Penwortham, Preston. Needed some beans to take to my son's whilst cat sitting. Managed to find some Kenyan that was roasted in April at £5.00. Wasn't expecting much - made a couple of long brew cafetières - underwhelming to say the last.

Whilst cat sitting, dropped by Barbecue in Chorlton - spot on cortado.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

There's a Booths 5 mins from me, in Ilkley. I always have a look to see what they have to offer. At £4, it's worth the occasional punt!


----------

